# SAP Oberfläche



## dass (11. Apr 2007)

Hi,

das ist mein erster Eintrag und dann gleich so ein Thema: Ich bin C#-Programmierer (privat wie auch beruflich) und wollte mal eines wissen: Kann mir einer sagen, wie die von SAP so eine Oberfläche hinkriegen ? Besonders gefällt mir die Tabs. Würde mich ja mal interessieren.....

Schöne Grüße

Das S


----------



## Wildcard (11. Apr 2007)

Ich finde die grottenhässlich  :shock: 
Oder auf welches Produkt beziehst du dich konkret?


----------



## Roar (11. Apr 2007)

> Kann mir einer sagen, wie die von SAP so eine Oberfläche hinkriegen ? 
mit nem eigenen swing look and feel


----------



## Ariol (11. Apr 2007)

Wenns nur ums Feel ohne das Look geht (bitte keine Kommentare dazu... ???:L ) für die tabs kann man unter Swing "JTabbedPane" benutzen.

Aber eigentlich hab ich keine ahnung was gemeint ist   :autsch:


----------



## L-ectron-X (11. Apr 2007)

Was ist Swing und was ist ein LookAndFeel ?


----------



## egrath (11. Apr 2007)

Hallo dass,

Das Zauberwort heisst Non Client Area. Schau mal auf www.mycsharp.de da hab ich vor einiger Zeit einen Artikel über das zeichnen im NC mittels .NET geschrieben.

Grüsse,
Egon


----------



## thE_29 (12. Apr 2007)

Kann mal einer nen Screen posten? Und ist es jetzt in Java oder C#?


----------



## egrath (12. Apr 2007)

Hallo,

mein vorheriges Posting bezog sich auf C#, da der OP ja angab privat und beruflich in C# zu entwickeln. Aussehen tut das ganze so:







Grüsse, Egon


----------



## AlArenal (12. Apr 2007)

Hat da eben wer "Jehova" gesagt?


----------



## NTB (12. Apr 2007)

Ja! Du hast grad Jehova gesagt!  *spam*


----------



## Roar (12. Apr 2007)

bild: http://www.sapdesignguild.org/resources/images_hist/screen1_entryapp.gif
und ja, is in java


----------



## NTB (12. Apr 2007)

Mit SWT kann man auch sehr schicke Oberflächen machen...
Eclipse und Azureus sind z.B. SWT.


----------

